# Rugging help



## KSeggie (Nov 21, 2008)

i am soon getting a pony on loan at a friends
she wont be clipped but will need to live out all year
what rug will i need to keep her warm and dry at night this winter - and how much will that cost - i can't spend tonnes!!!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

horses can be very costly,so bear this in mind before you take one on,emergency vet bills can run into hundreds.you can buy secondhand rugs,if she will be out 24/7 you will need at least two turnout rugs(in case one gets saturated)saying that it would be a idea to have a heavy weight,and a medium weight.depending on type/ weight/age and condition you may need to put on a under rug if it gets very cold,ad-lib hay throughout the winter will help fight of the cold also,along with a hard feed diet.This will depend on work load,of course.you can expect to pay around £20 upwards for a secondhand rug,and £50+ new.Do you know the person you are loaning from,be careful loans can get very complcated and un pleasant,make sure you have a written agreement


----------



## KSeggie (Nov 21, 2008)

heya
thanks for the advice - she will have rugs it's just i want to make doubly sure that she has enough to keep her warm. It's good to see that people are concerned about the horses and I will make sure to get a written agreement. Thank you again - and any good company names for cheap rugs is well appreciated - i can atm pay up to 80 pounds as i am reserving the money for keeping tabs on any vets bills!
Katheryn


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Make sure you find out the correct rug size for the pony too, as an ill fitting rug will rub and slip. If you have a look on ebay you can usually pick up a bargain. Also check out your local newspaper adverts and the advert board at your horse feed merchant. If the pony is not going to be clipped out you may get away with just having 1 rug, but as already mentioned it is always better to have a spare in case the first gets too wet or damaged. 

Good luck with your new pony


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

If she's not clipped she may not need a rug at all. If she's stabled at night she will be protected from the weather and have a chance to dry out. If she lives in the field it depends on what shelter is available. Field shelters, trees/hedges and hills or dips in the land will all give the pony some protection from the weather. Also if she lives out don't brush her too much, just get mud off with a plastic/rubber curry comb or a dandy brush, don't use a soft body brush or it will remove too much dirt/grease, which she needs to keep her waterproof and warm. If she is a native pony breed they usually grow thick winter coats so even in the worst of the weather are only likely to need a lightweight rug with no filling just to keep the rain off. Remember that a cold pony will make it's hairs stand on end to trap more air next to the skin, if you put a rug on the pony can't do that.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Have a look at my web site it covers basic care for horses this will give you an idea of costing for shoeing, feeding, dentist, insurance... also what horses need to be looked after..... good luck with your pony


----------

